
Banach–Tarski paradox - ZeljkoS
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banach%E2%80%93Tarski_paradox
======
ColinWright
Readers might also be interested in this:

The Point Of The Banach-Tarski Theorem:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/ThePointOfTheBanachTarskiTheor...](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/ThePointOfTheBanachTarskiTheorem.html?HN_20160727)

